# Who is Who in Kenpo?



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 22, 2003)

A thread on another board got me thinking.

Who are the top guys n gals?  Seriously.  Put the politics away for this one please.

If you could bring in 5 people or have an hour one-on-one with someone, who would they be?

The 1 rule is, they -must- be a kenpoist.  Parker or Tracy, but in the end, a kenpoist.  

I'll toss out my short list:

Huk Planas
Frank Trejo
Sean Kelly
Zach Whitson
Ingmar Johansson

I've heard good things about a number of other folks, however I haven't seen em move, so can't say, ya know?

So...whats your list?

 :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 22, 2003)

Conatser
Planas
Wedlake
Chapel
Trejo

All in no particular order either.


----------



## Elfan (Jun 22, 2003)

Random order:

Mike Pick
Paul Mills 
Frank Trejo 
Skip Hancock 
Steve Muhammad


----------



## Kalicombat (Jun 22, 2003)

Mr. Denis Conatser.....The Maestro
Mr. Greg Hilderbrand.....1st kenpo instructor
Mr. Larry Vaught.....Mentor 
Mr. Paul Mills.....Innovator
Mr. Tom Saviano.....Interesting

Gary Catherman


----------



## Marcus Buonfiglio (Jun 23, 2003)

My very short list

1) Michael Robert Pick
2) Tom Garriga
3) ------
4)------
5)------

No disrespect to the other Kenpoists but these guys have the info that I want to learn.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 23, 2003)

Since I'm in the sticks, and have only worked with Master Al as a whole , I'll post myself!


----------



## jeffkyle (Jun 23, 2003)

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5488


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 23, 2003)

Boy, I should read more huh?  

Heh... Thanks for the pointer!


----------



## jeffkyle (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Boy, I should read more huh?
> 
> Heh... Thanks for the pointer!
> ...



I imagine you do quite a bit of reading as it is.  You ARE only human...mistakes ARE allowed.


----------



## Seig (Jun 24, 2003)

Mr. Conatser
Mr. LaBounty
Mr. Kelly
Mr. Trejo
Mr. Chape'l


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 24, 2003)

Ron Chape'l
Dennis Conatser
Ted Sumner
Larry Tatum
Al Tracy

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## tarabos (Jun 24, 2003)

-Huk Planas
-FrankTrejo
-Mike Pick
-Martin Wheeler (mainly for the variety he brings to the table with his systema training)
-Larry Tatum


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jun 24, 2003)

John Sepulveda -- international ambassador
Stephen LaBounty -- humble sigung with street experience
Al Tracy -- larger than life old-time innovator
Ralph Castro -- closest to Chow's style on the mainland?
Rod Martin -- lost legend and first of the independents


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Jun 24, 2003)

-Paul Mills
-Paul Mills
-Paul Mills
-Paul Mills
-Paul Mills

in alphabetical order.


----------



## Dave Simmons (Jun 24, 2003)

1. Ted Sumner 

2. Ray Arquilla

3. John Sepulveda 

4. Steve LaBounty

5. Dennis Conatsner (for fun!)

These folks represent a wealth of knowledge including the "healing arts" 

Peace,

Dave Simmons
www.mnkenpo.com


----------



## Brother John (Jun 24, 2003)

Living List: (who could help further me w/in the branch of Kenpo that I love and DO...the AKKI)
1. Paul Mills (my first Kenpo instructor's instructor, Grandmaster of the AKKI.)
2. Bruce Tomson (my first Kenpo instructor's first instructor)
3. Mark Keller (made a big impression on me, in more ways than one)
4. Frank Elsasser (depth of knowledge/insight...history)
5. Dan Selleroli (would  wana talk weapons mostly...)

Deceased List:
1. Prof. Chow
2. Emprado
3. SGM Parker (duhhh)
4. Elvis (might even discuss Kenpo w/him)
5. ...I dunno, don't know that many interesting dead Kenpoists.

People outside my association that I'd like to chat with: (in absolutely no particular order whatsoever...)
Frank Trejo
Skip Hancock 
Stephen LeBounty
Ron Chapel
Al Tracy

(5 very different and wide ranging views/vantages on Kenpo)
Your Brother (I'd like to chat w/you all....)
John

:asian:


----------



## jdmills (Jun 24, 2003)

1.  Al Tracy
2.  Larry Tatum
3.  Tom Kelly
4.  Ron Chapel
5.  Frank Trejo

I could list about a dozen more that I'd like to include but the names above are sufficient.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jun 24, 2003)

Can it be a Kempoist or just a Kenpoist?
Bob:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> *Can it be a Kempoist or just a Kenpoist?
> Bob:asian: *



For the sake of this survey, I have to limit it to kenpo. 

I'll be doing another one later for the non-kenpoists...or... feel free to start that ball rolling.


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *For the sake of this survey, I have to limit it to kenpo.
> 
> I'll be doing another one later for the non-kenpoists...or... feel free to start that ball rolling.
> ...



Uh oh, Kenpo profiling! I knew it was gonna happen!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 24, 2003)

Actually, the narrow focus is required due to an alterier motive of mine, that ties into the surprise we have planned for July.  (Its a good surprise)


----------



## Matt (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *
> Deceased List:
> 1. Prof. Chow
> ...



Ummmm....
Unless something really bad has happened in the last couple of hours, Adriano Emperado is quite alive and kicking, I'm happy to report. I suggest you jump on the opportunity!

Matt


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 24, 2003)

Yeah....

Living is prefered.

I can't interview em if they've departed this plane of existance.

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Actually, the narrow focus is required due to an alterier motive of mine, that ties into the surprise we have planned for July.  (Its a good surprise)  *



The last time I heard that, we went to war with Iraq!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 24, 2003)

Well.... MT isn't declaring war on anyone.  
First, we have no standing army.
Second, we have no sitting army either.
Third, we're too cool to declare war on anyone.

most importantly.... even if we could raise an army, target someone, I'm not sure our skills will hold up against tanks, APCs, and hellfire missles.

But, if anyone ever wants to challenge another board to a friendly paintball match, I'm there baby!  Whoo! 


Naw, our surprise will be interesting, fun, and make some folks go 'wow!'.  I've left a few hints here n there.


----------



## M F (Jun 25, 2003)

Here's my list.

1-Without a doubt,Paul Mills .  The man is just unbelievable.  I   have been to many of his seminars and I can't get enough.  I have trained directly with three of his direct students, and the things these guys can do are amazing.
2-Frank Trejo.  Just an out and out bad a$$.  I'd love to get some sparring pointers.
3-Mike Pick.  You see, I've got this thing for knives, and...
4-Huk Planas.  I have heard many good things, and I'd like to see/feel for myself.
5-Angelo Collado.  He may not be as highly ranked as the rest, but he's got this forhtcoming project called Kenpo Karambit.  It sounds like he will have videos, Karambits, and seminars eventually.  Sounds like awesome stuff.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Jun 25, 2003)

Favorite first generation Kenpoists,

1) Lee Wedlake
2) Huk Planas
3) Frank Trejo
4) Steve Labounty
5) Rainer Schulte

Of course there are many more who hold my awe and respect but I only chose those I've had the honor to meet and work with.

Favorite Second generation Kenpoists,

1) Steve Hatfield ( My instructor, a fine artist who I feel priveleged to have met and been able to study with.)
2) Zak Whitson
3) Martin Wheeler
4) Paul Dye
5) Mike Cappi


----------



## Kirk (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpodoc _
> *1) Steve Hatfield ( My instructor, a fine artist who I feel priveleged to have met and been able to study with.)
> *



Isn't he with Metallica?    Oh, that's *James* Hetfield  
Just don't study with Lars Ulrich, his kenpo sucks


----------



## Zeke (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Isn't he with Metallica?    Oh, that's James Hetfield
> Just don't study with Lars Ulrich, his kenpo sucks  *



Yeah, but his stickwork is kind of okay 
Take care
Zeke


----------



## KenpoDave (Jun 25, 2003)

Ray Arquilla
Ted Sumner
Joe Simonet
David German
Keith Curts

Absent from the list are Al Tracy and Steve Finn, whom I have worked with and are only not on the list for that reason.

I would love the chance to work with Larry Tatum or Clyde O'Briant, but you asked for 5.

Dave


----------



## c2kenpo (Jun 25, 2003)

Ms. Jaki McVicar - She is INCREDIBLE! I never have been hit so hard.
Mr. John Sepulveda - Great extemporaneous teacher.
Mr. Skip Hancock - A master of teaching basic key elements.
Mr.Zach Whitson - Motion teaching simplified.
Mr. R.S. Mitchell - (My Instructor) 40 years of MA experience and some real world aplications that I never thought of.

Just my top 5 list.....and all who I respect as instructors and friends. To all other instructors and friends I still welcome all of your knowledge and input to help me become a better person and kenpoist as a whole.

Journey well

David Gunzburg


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 25, 2003)

My list hasn't changed from the other thread.

1. Lee Wedlake Jr.
2. Huk Planas
The other 3 are Systema instructors since that's what I mainly work on now so I won't list them.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> *The other 3 are Systema instructors since that's what I mainly work on now so I won't list them.*



Just to stray off topic for a sec ... who are they?  Not much in the
way of info down this way about Systema.  I've only heard of
Vlad (thanks to Gou).


----------



## Klondike93 (Jun 26, 2003)

Mikal (Vlads teacher), Vlad and Martin Wheeler. Martin was an excellent Kenpo instructor and even has some good videos out on kenpo but now only does systema. There are plenty of other systema instructors I'd like to work with but these are who I consider the top 3.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 26, 2003)

1.  Tom Kelly, Sr.
2.  John Sepulveda (as always)
3.  Bob Liles (who rocks always)
4.  Sigung LaBounty
5.  Mike Pick is always fun


----------



## Iron Dog (Jun 29, 2003)

Boy, this could be lengthy. But since someone has already done this format, I'll use it too!
Older Seniors:
Steve Labounty (Hits hard & often, groundworker)
Ron Chapel (How's does he know all that?)
Larry Tatum (Great energy, very knowledgeable)
John Sepulveda (Thorough and accurate)
Tom Kelley (raised by Labounty, afraid of nothing)

Up & coming Seniors:
Paul Dye (Wow! took a class in Vegas)
Dennis Conatser (Walking book on Kenpo)
Zach Whitson (Facinating skills)
Marting Wheeler (Loved his tapes and saw him Vegas too)

No defernece to Mr. Trejo, Planas, Hebler or Mills. I haven't had the opportunity to work with them yet.

I.D.


----------



## sumdumguy (Jul 1, 2003)

I am fighting to find five People here... 

Mr. James Ibrao (I've had the pleasure before) Awesome Individual!!!

Mr. Bob White (in my opinion one of the humblest men on the planet.)

Mr. Chapel (his ideas and concepts are some what intriguing)
regardless of his approach.

Mr. LaBounty ( his last seminar was fun, but I am interested to see something more)?

A.C. Rainey (all though he is my teacher, we have not worked out in quite a few years, it would be good to work out with him one more time.) 

My short list. and some reasons why I would like to see and work out with these individuals. There is no particular order to this list.... 
Thanks, Great Post:asian: :asian:


----------



## KenpoDave (Jul 6, 2003)

Spent last weekend in Oklahoma at Roger Greene's Warrior Weekend.  I don't have any room left on the list of 5 I already posted, so I am putting him at the top of my new list.


----------

